# الذهب الكاذب



## الزهيري0007 (27 مايو 2011)

رقائق الميكا وهي رقائق ذهبية او فضية ولها الوان اخرى وتوجد في الصخور الرسوبية وقد توجد سوداء متكتلة وعند عرضها علي الهب المباشر تتفكك الي رقائق دقيقة هشة ذهبية تحتوي علي الكبريتات0وبعض المعادن بنسب لاتكاد تذكر فربما احتوت علي النيكل والذهب والفضة ولاكن بنسب قليلة 0 تستخدم في بعض الصناعات الاكترونية وكعوازل حرارية رخيصة جدا-
طرق التفريق بينها وبين الذهب او الفضة0
1- غير موصلة للكهربا 
2- هشة جدا ولايمكن اذابتها كمعدن
3- يتغير لونها من الشمس الي الضل بشكل واضح من الذهبي الي النحاسي الي اقل من ذالك
4- عند عرضها علي اجهزه كشف المعادن الكهرومغناطيسية لاتعطي اشارة
5- منتشرة بكثرة وخفيفة في الماء


----------



## يوهشام (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا على معلومة


----------



## bakeraf (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هاوي احجار (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## عبدالحميد رمضان (26 يونيو 2011)

اولا صديقى العزيز انا اعلم ان معادن الميكا ( البيوتيت و المسكوفيت ) تنتشر بكثرة فى الصخور المتحولة وليست الرسوبية ورقائق الميكا تميل دائما الى اللون الفضى وليس الذهبى


----------



## الزهيري0007 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الميكا ليست معدن ياصديقي وتوجد في الصخور الرسوبية وحتي في عروق الكوارتز ومنها ذهبية وفضية والوان اخرى ولاكن لان الذهبية منتشرة وهي الموضوع لانها تضلل المنقبين عن الذهب ذكرنا ذالك تحياتي





احاول ادراج صورة امل ان تصل


----------



## الزهيري0007 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اقصد ليست معدن بالنسبة للمنقبين فلا يمكن اذابتها رغم احتوائها علي ذرات السلكون والامنيوم الخ ولاكن انا اصر كمنقب وليس ككيميائي بانها لاتمت للمعادن بصلة فهي غير موصلة للكهربا وغير قابلة للذوبان الخ


----------

